# Nice!



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Get r done. I must admit I have been guilty of doing this .


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

I wonder how many trips that trailer will hang in there getting dipped in the saltwater?


----------



## Czech_Mate (Jan 4, 2019)

Nothing is stopping him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2019)

Dedication, I love it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like a home build. Probably wanted to run it some before buying a trailer. My buddy said he’s seen him a few times launching and he dunks the trailer just like it was made for it! Bwahaha
Yeah I grew up poor and we had a wooden hay trailer for our flat bottom boat but we caught a lot of fish and were happy as could be! I still have the boat and refreshed it a few years ago.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Hey Mac, I just sent you some photographs


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Looks like a home build. Probably wanted to run it some before buying a trailer. My buddy said he’s seen him a few times launching and he dunks the trailer just like it was made for it! Bwahaha
> Yeah I grew up poor and we had a wooden hay trailer for our flat bottom boat but we caught a lot of fish and were happy as could be! I still have the boat and refreshed it a few years ago.


I’ve seen a few flat bottom boats launched from trailers like this in the local bayou. Never in salt though.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

They may want to start looking for another trailer to put hay on. That one ain't gonna last very long in saltwater. Nice job on the boat especially if they did the aluminum platforms.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I converted a 16’ utility trailer to haul two SoloSkiffs to the Keys with lockable storage below them in 2018. No need to dunk it. Quickie job with free scrap metal, but it got us there and back. I’ve used it since in Matagorda. I can’t post photographs, but Mac has a pic of it. Maybe he’ll post it here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hipshot said:


> I converted a 16’ utility trailer to haul two SoloSkiffs to the Keys with lockable storage below them in 2018. No need to dunk it. Quickie job with free scrap metal, but it got us there and back. I’ve used it since in Matagorda. I can’t post photographs, but Mac has a pic of it. Maybe he’ll post it here.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I like it. Very resourceful hipshot.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks; LOL. It was the only way we could afford to go. 2800 miles round trip; couldn’t take two vehicles and couldn’t tow tandem. The only thing I had to buy was the winches and locks.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

That looks like a pretty sweet boat.

I've done this with a 13' Gheenoe, and also launched from a pickup bed as well. Works in a pinch, and beats the hell out of not going.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That mini fridge without a door console though...


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Saw this one on another site


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2020)

BassFlats said:


> Saw this one on another site
> View attachment 111304


We’ve all been there! Whatever it takes!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Maybe they have a fifth wheel hitch in the trunk


----------

